# PC Adapter USB



## Flori (28 Januar 2007)

Hallo , habe an meinem Laptop für S7 & Simotion einen PC Adapter USB von Siemens im Einsatz , dieser braucht ja die 5V Versorgung von der CPU . Nun Meine Frage : Weiß Jemand eine Lösung ob man sich irgendwas Bauen kann , damit man mit dem PC Adapter auch an ein HMI Gerät anschliesen kann und dann online gehen kann ? MFG Flori​


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 Januar 2007)

Flori schrieb:


> Hallo , habe an meinem Laptop für S7 & Simotion einen PC Adapter USB von Siemens im Einsatz , dieser braucht ja die 5V Versorgung von der CPU . Nun Meine Frage : Weiß Jemand eine Lösung ob man sich irgendwas Bauen kann , damit man mit dem PC Adapter auch an ein HMI Gerät anschliesen kann und dann online gehen kann ? MFG Flori​



Hallo,

bei solchen Fragen bitte immer die Bestellnummer angeben. 
Die Ausführung 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0 z. B. benötigt nur 
24 V auf auf Pin 7.

Möglichkeit 1: Zwischenstecker löten und 24 V von der SPS holen

--- Achtung Werbung ---

Möglichkeit 2: Das Teil per ebay verscheuern und etwas 
Vernünftiges beschaffen  : ACCON-NetLink-USB
Vorteile: Das Gerät wird von der *USB*-Schnittstelle versorgt
und kann Profibus bis *12 MBit/s*.

------------------------

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

